# Axle Flange torque spec?



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

What is the torque spec I should use on the 4 bolts on the rear end axle flanges? (for the '66)

I read somewhere if it's too tight, the bearing will prematurely fail.

I can't seem to find the info in the resto book or the '66 service manual.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't have the specs, but I've done a bunch of them, and 25-35 foot punds is plenty. 40 or more, and you'll strip the bolts. I just snug them down. You're not going to hurt the bearing: it's sealed, and not side-loaded like a tapered front wheel bearing is. Tight, but not gorrilla tight.


----------



## steve491 (Nov 20, 2019)

I know this thread is over 10 years old but my '67 manual states 35 lb ft. Maybe this will help the next guy. Just changed my seals and searched the forum before breaking the manual out.


----------

